# WE ARE SAVED!



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

As we all "know", the world is going to end in 2012. Something horrible will happen, and all of humankind will die. There's no way we can prevent it.

Thankfully, all hope is not lost. A great organization that's been working in secret for the past thirty years called the IHC (Institution for Human Continuity) has plans to save a small percent of human life and rebuild human kind after the horrific events of 2012.

Don't believe me? Look here: http://www.instituteforhumancontinuity.org

They have a lottery you can enter to be one of the lucky few that will be saved in their plan. I know, there's no way to ensure you are chosen, but why not give yourself a chance for survival?

2012 isn't far away. The danger and destruction is coming. Register today, before it's too late.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fail.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

....

What..the...heck.


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm posting this for all of your own safeties. Don't you want to give yourself and your loved ones a chance for survival?


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

omg..........he believes that .........


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

oh and at the chance that is the worlds end i would wanna stay on earth and watch.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is that really true?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2009)

Umm... Okay...


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Fail.


no u


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

I watched a show where people were thinking of this whole end of world thing as an end of an old age and a new age of developement and technology. I personally like that theory better.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> I'm posting this for all of your own safeties. Don't you want to give yourself and your loved ones a chance for survival?


Sure.  But 2012 IS a conspiracy.  It's not a proven fact or anything.  Besides...who would want to enter a dumb lottery to ensure your survival??  0.o


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

JJH has gone loony...


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Fail.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH has gone loony...


 XD


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it is just a big conspiracy..I think people are just misinterpreting what is really going to happen... We all shall not know..


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH has gone loony...


Yep.  I also don't want to worry myself to death over what MAY happen during 2012.  I don't even know if i'll be around til then.  All i'm concerned with is the NOW...and hoping for a *Better and Brighter Future.  

*Edit


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH has gone loony...


You've gone stupid. Oh wait, you were already there.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

i just dont believe an old lady that sat in a cave that had a gas leak in it so she saw things.(nostrodomis)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist! I'm just a man who believes a certain chain of events will cause the destruction of the universe.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe that I don't care.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> I think it is just a big conspiracy..I think people are just misinterpreting what is really going to happen... We all shall not know..


NASA had a video about it, and they showed Nibiru.

i can show you the video Xp


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

what the heck do you think will wipe out or civilization? They are so vague on the History channel, and all of the end of world signs they showed on Armageddon Week are all stuff that has been happening since the begginning of time. This whole thing is like Aliens, dragons... it's not proven.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2009)

Stop lying.

2012 isn't that far away but that doesn't mean something horrific is going to occur.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 2, 2009)

The only reason people think December 21st is because thats when the Mayan calander ends. An ancient civilization that disappeared over 500 years ago. They were ahead in alot of fields, most famously astrology, they supposedly made a calender that goes all the way up to the so said 2012 Doomsday.

If this did happen i'd be quite happy, we have screwed up this planet and dont deserve a second chance. Considering all the wars, hatred etc. -Sighs- Whatever I'm just rambling now.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 2, 2009)

NASA also said we will see Nibiru in late 2009 in the sky next to the moon.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> The only reason people think December 21st is because thats when the Mayan calander ends. An ancient civilization that disappeared over 500 years ago. They were ahead in alot of fields, most famously astrology, they supposedly made a calender that goes all the way up to the so said 2012 Doomsday.
> 
> If this did happen i'd be quite happy, we have screwed up this planet and dont deserve a second chance. Considering all the wars, hatred etc. -Sighs- Whatever I'm just rambling now.


You can die. I value life. I'm entering.

You have no idea how many eggs could have been fertilized over you. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll just get my Majora's Mask and have the moon kill everyone but me and my friends and family.

_I'M JUST KIDDING._


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> The only reason people think December 21st is because thats when the Mayan calander ends. An ancient civilization that disappeared over 500 years ago. They were ahead in alot of fields, most famously astrology, they supposedly made a calender that goes all the way up to the so said 2012 Doomsday.
> 
> If this did happen i'd be quite happy, we have screwed up this planet and dont deserve a second chance. Considering all the wars, hatred etc. -Sighs- Whatever I'm just rambling now.


Your ramblings have some truth to them.
Why should, some Devine creator come and save us from the hole we dug ourselves in?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

December 21? If it does happen that day.......Thats sad.Its my birthday that day. Ohhh...My present is the end of the world! YAY! lol


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

You know what? I just posted this so you guys could enter it and have a chance for survival. You're all jerks, and I'm sorry I ever tried to help you!

*leaves TBT*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree with JJH, we need to prepare for this.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> You know what? I just posted this so you guys could enter it and have a chance for survival. You're all jerks, and I'm sorry I ever tried to help you!
> 
> *leaves TBT*


SEE WHAT YO GUYS DID!!!! YOUR ALL MONSTERS. QUIT BEING SO RUDE!!!!!!!!!

HE WAS A TBT LEGEND!!!!


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

A farmer also said in 1860 or something that the world would end, everyone sold their stuff, and... they, actually... I'll let you figure out for yourself if they were right or wrong. Many people also think the end of the world is near because of what the Bible says; yet it says nothing about 2012 being the end of the world and it also says that no one shall know when the end of the world is. I'd rather choose those words than go crazy, preparing for doom in 2012.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What life is there to live when all you ever known is completely destroyed? You'd have to revert back to the Stone age and build things out of stone. Seeing as all civilization will be destroyed. Its pointless to even talk about it, there have been HUNDREDS of doomsday threats. None came true. What makes people thing this one will? If it happens, it happens. Cant stop it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> A farmer also said in 1860 or something that the world would end, everyone sold their stuff, and... they, actually... I'll let you figure out for yourself if they were right or wrong. Many people also think the end of the world is near because of what the Bible says; yet it says nothing about 2012 being the end of the world and it also says that no one shall know when the end of the world is. I'd rather choose those words than go crazy, preparing for doom in 2012.


This has nothing to do with the bible or 1860, this is REAL.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask you what you think will wipe us out in 2012? And how we would be protected from this?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not know what will, but I do know that _something_ will.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Be a limp lifeless body. I'll personally go find your body and pee on it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna laugh when you guys are wrong and this is all over with.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An epic monster from Spore!!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna laugh when you're dead and I'm not.


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you rude people looked at the site instead of just making fun of me, they have three possible doomsdays, all of which are EXTREMELY likely to happen.

They also had their solution to this. And a back-up.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to laugh when your dead.

Durn you ZF


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what gives them the right to decide who dies and who stays? if it's the end of the world, the world will be obliterated.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> ".....Many people also think the end of the world is near because of what the Bible says; yet it says nothing about 2012 being the end of the world and it also says that no one shall know when the end of the world is. I'd rather choose those words than go crazy, preparing for doom in 2012."


This.  So True, i'm not going to worry myself to death.  Besides i know where i'm going...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> This.  So True, i'm not going to worry myself to death.  Besides i know where i'm going...


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have the right. They're using fair chance. A lottery. Read the site, jerk.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A grave? Where you will rot and decompose?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying that people shouldn't be attempting to live? 

If I'm on a sinking ship should I just stand there until I drown?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you'd be dead too.


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

You guys are really mean. I just posted this to be nice, and you make fun of me and insult me.

And you call ME rude. I'm quitting TBT.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we all love dirt. xD


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

We could be on a 4 year collision course with a asteroid bigger than Jupiter, and not even know it.

Just because th emayan calender ended on Dec 12 2012, doesnt mean anything. They couldve just died off, or stopped.

The Sun could shoot off a solar flare that our magnetic fields can't even handle, and we could all end up with skin caner and die.

We can die at any given moment.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if I win the lottery.

Read you rude person  :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they gonna save everyone.


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


READ THE FREAKING SITE. THEY ARE USING A FAIR LOTTERY TO SAVE A SMALL PERCENT OF HUMANITY.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make no sense.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you all arguing about this? I am just trying to say my opinion, and you think you can just try to make us all think that we will be killed in 2012. I say: I don't know. Come on guys, you can't believe everything a scientist or whatever they're called says...


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A CONSPIRACY PEOPLE. YOUR OPINION IS NO MORE RIGHT THEN OURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :O  :O  :O  :O


----------



## JJH (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not asking you to believe me. I'm saying, if you do, then register, it could save your life. You guys don't have to make fun of me for it.

And this will be my last post here at TBT. You guys really are pretty rude.

Goodbye.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can believe THESE people.

We're just trying to help ='(


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but other people are bashing other people just because they have different opinions. I say I don't know and that's just what I think, because I do not know. If I did know, I'd be in denial.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB GUYS!!! YOU MADE A FORUM LEGEND LEAVE. YOU ARE ALL RUDE. THANKS. REALLY, THANKS. I REALLY, REALLY, REALLY MEAN IN. <big>THANKS!</big>


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome. lol jk. But how do we really know if it will end?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't say that I did anything, because I didn't. It's the simple fact that a lot of people on here are addicted to flamewars.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all of that stuff they're on about happens every day... nothing's special about what they're saying. They've invested thousands on a worthless project.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


READ. We don't. That is why we're doing this. To help protect you. If you don't want to take his help then don't post rude people.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but what if it is a mistake?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> i dont think that anybody cares that this "forum legend" left. in my opinion.just sayin.


You know what? *censored.3.0* you. No one would care if you left.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa whoa. Are you calling me rude because I have a different opinion?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then don't worry about. Nothing will have changed.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secks plz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

This is fun.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE stop before a flame war starts... <_<


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" If you don't want to take his help then don't post rude people."

There's my proof. But I'm not going to start a flamewar so I'll just go before anything happens like it does every day on TBT.
I've already posted my opinions on here, so I'm through.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Toon][quote="MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE stop before a flame war starts... <_<[/quote]too late


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

:3


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's offering his help out of the goodness in his heart. Then you came in here and started a flame war and made him leave. :'(  :'(


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

toonlink.the flame war started at page 1.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

I know where I'm going if this happens anyway.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep an out four me. I'll be over in an hour sexy. ;D


----------



## lilypad (Feb 2, 2009)

Well thats nice you would post that. But I guess if the world wants to end in 2012 and human kind isn't suppose to be alive, then I am not going to bother signing up because I think there is no point in fighting nature.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, people were being rude by just coming in here and posting "lol ur wrong lulz"

Now THAT, is rude.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, can't wait.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

May I ask HOW they are going to "save" all these people?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Well thats nice you would post that. But I guess if the world wants to end in 2012 and human kind isn't suppose to be alive, then I am not going to bother signing up because I think there is no point in fighting nature.


Not to offend you or anything, but in my opinion...

that's just dumb.

Mother nature is killing herself, so we should run xD!


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K. I'm going to finish my research project on John Locke first.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> May I ask HOW they are going to "save" all these people?


Did you even read the site?


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I was saying that: I don't really believe in this and I don't know what will happen
Then I was told: READ. We don't. That is why we're doing this. To help protect you. *If you don't want to take his help then don't post rude people.*

So I was called rude for having a different opinion. This isn't a flamewar; it's just me being called rude for no reason.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you include this picture:







Instant A+


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are being rude.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the simulation, then went back to TBT.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will ;D


----------



## lilypad (Feb 2, 2009)

Toon][quote="lilypad said:
			
		

> Well thats nice you would post that. But I guess if the world wants to end in 2012 and human kind isn't suppose to be alive, then I am not going to bother signing up because I think there is no point in fighting nature.


Not to offend you or anything, but in my opinion...

that's just dumb.

Mother nature is killing herself, so we should run xD![/quote]no offense taken. its your point of view 

but I find it hard to avoid death when the world is coming to an end. 
it seems pretty hard to me .....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a comeback I hear? zomg.

*kills self before events*


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> it seems pretty hard to me .....


That's what she said.

When I was posting in caps I was making fun of the Cry leaving thread.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my... <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

This. This is funny.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> This. This is funny.


^__^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> This. This is funny.


I'm loling at each post. CX


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oranges add instant sexiness.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

who isnt. ryudo ......well except the people that freak out at every person that disagrees.with them.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> who isnt. ryudo ......well except the people that freak out at every person that disagrees.with them.


NO U


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lol if the world ends 2012 its a good thing I'm Christian


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol if the world ends 2012 its a good thing I'm Christian


And if your religion is wrong?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol if the world ends 2012 its a good thing I'm Christian


lol k what does that have to do with anything? 

and yeah, what MGMT said.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Lol if the world ends 2012 its a good thing I'm Christian


You forgot that on this site you aren't allowed to post your Religion or thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he's screwed! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oranges + Baldness = Messy Pants


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Bacon Boy doesn't think it is. 

Damn, I must be wrong. I should start going to church now.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun rotting in the ground.

@Andy: <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you there.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^__^


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

You all are insanely good at being jerks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call ME rude... -_-"


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> You all are insanely good at being jerks.


I'm not the one being a jerk


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> You all are insanely good at being jerks.


Too bad I have my stupid comment cloak on. Everything you say that's dumb bounces bag.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

STOP FLAMING EACHOTHER DEAR GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 2, 2009)

lolwutisgoinonhere?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Nobody post for about 13 minutes. I have to go eat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, everyone, post!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone, post!


lol ur so funneh.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Okay, everyone, post!


Wowwwwww............We are sooooooooo off-topic......


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to TBT


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 2, 2009)

this is CRAP!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-* Thank you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post. o:


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

Well after reading all these posts i'm going let this discussion fall where it may. 

However, I am Still going to say some stuff.
_________________________________________________Ok First off...

People.  Don't get so bent out of shape.  If someone has different opinnions about things...that is ok isn't it?  The world is different and so are we, the people that inhabit it.  Learn to Respect others. 

People are entitled to their own opinnions.  Just as I have my own opinnions about this 2012 thing, other people are entitled to their opinnions as well.  And I am Not Blaming anybody either.

Now Here's My opinnion, and you can reject it or agree with it...personally it matters not to me if you reject it.  Flame wars aren't my cup of tea on TBT.  
_________________________________________________
I believe this 2012 stuff is a conspiracy, and i want no time constraint on my life.  I love life, and want to live it to the fullest.  =)  

Now.. 
    JJH has no right to be persecuted for what he believes may (or may not) happen.  

     And You can not sway people to either side so easily...and making flame wars about it doesn't make the problem any more closer to the solution.  You can't expect everybody to believe in the same things you do.  
    _________________________________________________Ok i have said my share.  I hope i have handled the situation as maturely as a 16-yr old can.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told to post, so I did. c:


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I no. is soo awesum!!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*COughHmmmmimagofindanadminsoonCouyghcoghcough*


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

You people suck. You're supposed to listen to your elders!

Where is my whipping cane.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh! This is crazy.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Ugh! This is crazy.


SO is your face. But yes it is.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont like to think about this stuff, but its the truth.

The world is eventually come to a stop.

But I dont like the thought of being dead for eternity. And never coming back. And stuff.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Ugh! This is crazy.


No u


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

The only way to save ourselves is by planting coffee bean trees.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> The only way to save ourselves is by planting coffee bean trees.


no u


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay bby

*plants coffee bean trees

I need some help tho


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no me


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit spamming. -_-*


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

coffee bean trees are the obvious solution.ill help.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you haven't realized, I'm trying to make this thread die. You all spewed your period blood all over it.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could've just told us....


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No u


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Could've just told us....


:'(


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the...?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STOP CRYING *SMACK SMACK*


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOD WHAT?


----------



## Resonate (Feb 2, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Well after reading all these posts i'm going let this discussion fall where it may.
> 
> However, I am Still going to say some stuff.
> _________________________________________________Ok First off...
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

This thread has provided many lulz.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We read it. 

Sooooo.... No u

Zf : me help?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Well after reading all these posts i'm going let this discussion fall where it may.
> 
> However, I am Still going to say some stuff.
> _________________________________________________Ok First off...
> ...


That is what I've been trying to say all along.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bump


Wth?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Who cares?! We die, we die who gives a *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you spamming? We no need a bump.....


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

like omigawd peoplez stop teh postin and get to teh plantin'
XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> pootman1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I dunno how much I can really help here. 

It's way too late for TBT.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you talk like caveman?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dude, just stop. Let's just get an admin, and get this closed.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
The thread was pointing fun at the site anyway.
Lulz


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> It's way too late for TBT.


This.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Dude, just stop. Let's just get an admin, and get this closed.


*CoughNoadminonidiotCoughCough*


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Who cares?! We die, we die who gives a *censored.3.0*.


you obviously haven't been on this topic as long as everyone else has.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Dude, just stop. Let's just get an admin, and get this closed.


Hurry get this to page 20!

Gogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm patient.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't even here when it was good.


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i'm here now.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwwww.....What with the spam?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is part of the problem.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss the days of mega threads of 99 pages, full of epic, and win.
And alot of spam


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it sucks now.

So you can't really agree.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

It is too late, and I wish I'd joined earlier. :'(


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to explain then <_<?


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

...i thought they said its gonna end in 2006...


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump

*** on people.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi, that's a racist comment, my caveman friend just cried because of you. ;c


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

ugh


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought it was great that guy shared with us some info he found. However, that's like on page one and this is on page 18.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD that made me lol.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> *** on people.


sounds sticky.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you talking in third person now?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

*CoughughhhCoughnoCOughadminoncoughdamncough*


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, read back through pages um.. well it continues on and on where I'm called rude for having a different opinion. Then I get pwned on brawl by coffeeaddict while I'm away, then people just post spam of some guy with an orange in his mouth and other stuff. So yeah.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

Let's have a chocolate milk party guys :3


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because i is special. You no need to speak.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

Page 20, eh. I like spam better than flame.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT WASN'T JUST SOME GUY IT WAS JOHN *censored.3.0*ING LOCKE.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a LOT more epic than an epic fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you "is special", Furry Sparks is very special.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a strange world garrett......


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

even if that dose happen witch wont
if we enter tht lottery how wilk they know where we live?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

You don't know the half of it.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *CoughughhhCoughnoCOughadminoncoughdamncough*


*CouGhthisCoUgHiscoUGhbrewstersCOuGHcafecoUgH*


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I is SUPER special. I type and read and write. So i is super special. i go soon now......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use special, I would use words closer to crazy, insane, *censored.3.0*ed up.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *CoughughhhCoughnoCOughadminoncoughdamncough*


Go cry to someone who cares.
When they come on.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2009)

What the hell is this thread.

I see John Effin' Locke so, it must be awesome somehow.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> What the hell is this thread.
> 
> I see John Effin' Locke so, it must be awesome somehow.


That is true.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*COughughhhCoughThisiscoughstillspamcoughcough*


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

This post is becomeing spam :]


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Get some medicine for that awful cough.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

Why is coughing so important. LET'S GET AN ADMIN! There, I said it without coughing. <_<


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> What the hell is this thread.
> 
> I see John Effin' Locke so, it must be awesome somehow.


I brought him up <3


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Coughyoutoocough*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?

25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous) 
Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler 
Members Posting: MGMT


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?
> 
> 25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler
> Members Posting: MGMT


Because I'm in it. Now gtfo


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?
> 
> 25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler
> Members Posting: MGMT


CAUSE


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> Why is coughing so important. LET'S GET AN ADMIN! There, I said it without coughing. <_<


You stupid. No admin on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?
> 
> 25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler
> Members Posting: MGMT


Who dosen't love a thread about death?! <3
Death is my bf


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?
> 
> 25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler
> Members Posting: MGMT


It's moved on from death.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OO OO I KNOW WHO!

Me


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Demolator40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You caveman?

Someone else here caveman too. I forget who.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Why the hell is the ENTIRE fourm on this topic about death?
> 
> 25 users reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous)
> Members: #Garrett, Hub12, tehbellman, ryudo_dragoon, coffeebean!, Bita, Demolator40, Kaleb, Caleb, acwwfreak12, AndyB, Furry Sparks, xYoh, Jubstan, technoxmaniac, Bacon Boy, ipodawesum, Koehler
> Members Posting: MGMT


Watch out Garrett, someone might get offended... <_< not me though.. coughcough someone else


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You maybe?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then gtfo n.n


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that an attempt at humor?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10*.

Obviously no one is listening to you. So stop.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I add a GTFO?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it was an attempt at getting you out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if you would stop talking out of your rear.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

HES A GERMAN!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

STOP FIGHTING!!! (This probably wont help......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> HES A GERMAN!!!


...

What the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> HES A GERMAN!!!


Shut up.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! U SO FUNNY? BY CHANCES YOU LOLCAT?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why nothing better to do?

Or am I an annoying little *censored.2.0*?


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 2, 2009)

EVERYONE GO TO THE IRC NAO 
WE'RE HAVING A DEATH PARTY XD


----------



## AndyB (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> HES A GERMAN!!!


gtfo now


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> EVERYONE GO TO THE IRC NAO
> WE'RE HAVING A DEATH PARTY XD


?


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You failzors DUH!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No comment.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

The only failure here is you.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> The only failure here is me.


Fixed it.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was someone else who called kids under 13 little ****'s... hmm, reminds me of last nights flamewar..


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> The only failure here is you.


I think the only cool people here would beg to differ.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 2, 2009)

like coffeh said:got to the irc.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

Give it your best shot.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> EVERYONE GO TO THE IRC NAO
> WE'RE HAVING A DEATH PARTY XD


Um no im already perparing for the end:

EVERYBODY I MADE A UNDERGROUND HOUSE WITH ACCF AND BROWNIES LOTS OF BROWNIES

Lets sit there for 3 more years


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE GTHO OF THIS THREAD !


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.9.10* NAO!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowww....Nice comeback......


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO


u


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?

@hub12 I lol'd


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hop in my car little boy


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

I really should roll an affliction warlock. I corrupt minds easily.


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You weren't there either. You just said earlier something that someone else said on last night's spam thread.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OM*G! Stop BEING ANNOYING


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FACE!!!!!









NOT


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

INB4LOCK


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG SCATTER A MODS ON! aaaaaahah


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

NIGEL IS HERE!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 2, 2009)

@MGMT: 

Like the web in Charlotte's web said: Some Pig


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

WHAT? HE's GONE!!!!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your being annoying. 

gtfo of TBT and head on over to ACC. Lots of 3 year olds there.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 2, 2009)

MGMT said:
			
		

> I really should roll an affliction warlock. I corrupt minds easily.


If you do, do it on my server =D


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol GIMME WII POINTS


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was watching the entire pizzagang flame war yesterday but who said little *censored.2.0*?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please just ban him please.....


----------



## MGMT (Feb 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> MGMT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might. Or a shadow priest. PM me your server.

inb4lock


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 2, 2009)

oh nigel lock


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 2, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the person I quoted


----------



## Nigel (Feb 2, 2009)

Locked due to flaming, trolling. You won't believe the amount of reports there were from this topic.

And no, the world is not going to end. evah.


----------

